# Pics of my 30 gallon....



## rennaux (Dec 9, 2007)

I just started this last Friday here is what is going on so far:

10-12lbs of Tonga live rock (very colorful I think it is one of the best)
10lbs of CaribSea Live sand 
20lbs of CaribSea dead Aragonite (layered with the live sand)
salinty is 1.024
temp is at 78 F

2 red reef crabs

I am going to let my tank do its thing hopefully it will cycle fairly quickly. I have a 40 gallon triple filter and plan on getting a small powerhead later and a T-5 bulb, I do plan on having both reef and fish, any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Why so little live rock? Generally you should stock 1lb/gallon, but I would suggest 1.5 - 2lbs per gallon.

Otherwise, it looks great. Keep us updated.


----------



## rennaux (Dec 9, 2007)

*rock....*

I plan on adding more rock later I think between what I have and the live sand I will be OK during cycling I plan on putting another 10lbs


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

yah it looks kinda sparse. Since you are starting aquarium maybe you can help me so go to this post http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12113 to help me.


----------

